# To kill two birds with one stone



## rusita preciosa

What do you say in your language to express "solve two problems with one action". Please provide English translation.

In Russia we *kill two hares in one shot* (убить одним выстрелом двух зайцев)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

matar dois pássaros com uma cajadada só (to kill two birds with a single staff stroke).


----------



## .Jordi.

Jazyk, does the version with _coelhos_ instead of _pássaros_ also work?

Polish: _upiec dwie pieczenie na jednym ogniu_ (to roast two roasts (_pieczeń_ is a piece of roasted meat) at the same fire)
Spanish: _matar dos pájaros de un tiro_ (to kill two birds with one stone)
Catalan: _matar dos ocells d'un tret _(to kill two birds with one stone)


----------



## RaLo18

In Hebrew:
לתפוס שתי ציפורים במכה אחת (_litfos shtei tsiporim be'maka akhat_) - to catch two birds with one hit.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Μ' ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια
M*e*na zb*a*ro ðʝ*o* triɣ*o*ɲa
literally, "with one shot [from the Italian, sparo], two turtle doves ['are killed' is implied]"

edit:[/I]
Thanks franz rod, I changed it


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

ubiti dve muve jednim udarcem - (literally) to kill two flies in one slap


----------



## laura0855

Hola, Matar dos pájaros de un tiro - To kill two birds with one stone

Laura


----------



## franz rod

> with one shot [from the Italian, sbarro



Well, from the Italian "sparo". "Sbarro" doesn't mean anything.


----------



## rusita preciosa

laura0855 said:


> Hola, Matar dos pájaros de un tiro - To kill two birds with one stone
> 
> Laura


Gracias Laura!
cuál es la diferencia entre piedra y tiro?


----------



## M07yth

Jamaican Creole: Siem naif we tek tik shiip tik guot. (To stab the goat and the sheep with the same knife)


----------



## wildeline

En français :

Faire d'une pierre deux coups.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* we have:
Twee vliegen in een klap.
Two flies with one hit.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Favara

Catalan: Matar dos ocells/pardals d'una pedrada.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Favara said:


> Catalan: Matar dos ocells/pardals d'una pedrada.


 Could you provide English translation


----------



## sakvaka

In *Finnish*: _tappaa kaksi kärpästä_ _yhdellä iskulla _(= to kill two flies with one strike)


----------



## Epilio

Favara said:


> Catalan: Matar dos ocells/pardals d'una pedrada.





rusita preciosa said:


> Could you provide English translation



To kill two birds/sparrows with one stone.


----------



## jazyk

> Jazyk, does the version with _coelhos_ instead of _pássaros_ also work?


My bad. It should have been _coelhos_.  I guess I was influenced by English.


----------



## *Gaia*

Very interesting question 

In Italy we say: "prendere due piccioni con una fava" (literally: to catch two pigeons with one bean)


----------



## laura0855

Hola, de nuevo

Tiro sería *Shot* ( of a gun) en *Piedra* ( stone ) But I guess you kill them anyway!. Jaja.
Saludos

Laura


----------



## Encolpius

phosphore said:


> Serbian:
> 
> ubiti dve muve jednim udarcem - (literally) to kill two flies in one slap



Hungarian : to kill two flies with one slap (két legyet üt egy csapásra)

the origin could be German


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

一石二鳥 (_issekinichō_)
[throwing] One stone, [and get] two birds.


----------



## OldAvatar

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russia we *kill two hares in one shot* (убить одним выстрелом двух зайцев)



Same in Romanian:

Să împuşti/omori doi iepuri dintr-un foc.


----------



## prinzessincoco

in Indonesian:
sekali merengkuh dayung, dua, tiga pulau terlampaui
(with one row, two, three islands are passed)

sambil menyelam minum air
(while diving, drinking water)

I think there are some more but these are the ones I immediately remember (aka most used!)


----------



## ErOtto

In German:

zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe (auf einen Streich) schlagen.

The first used more in Germany, the second in Swiss/Austria.

literally: slay two flies with one fly swat.

Re
Er


----------



## Miguel Antonio

laura0855 said:


> Hola, de nuevo
> 
> Tiro sería *Shot* ( of a gun) en *Piedra* ( stone ) But I guess you kill them anyway!. Jaja.
> Saludos
> 
> Laura


Yes, but _a *tiro *de piedra _means a stone's throw away, So I guess we cannot really say whether the two birds are killed in Spanish by a stone or a gunshot


----------



## Mishe

In Slovenian: 

Ubiti dve muhi na en mah. > To kill two flies at once.


----------



## Hutschi

German:
Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche treffen. (Literally: To kill two flies with one fly flap. It means with one blow.)


----------



## MoisesYU

HAHA, I have discovered that the all languages all around the world are just, just similar. In Chinese we use the same meaning just like Russian use, we say 一石二鸟（or 一箭双雕）It means "kill two birds with just one stone",the same with russians. And the second mean "kill two eagles with only one arrow", it means the same.


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:

To kill two files at once . ubiti dvije muhe odjednom


----------



## jingoba

Česky: Zabít dvě mouchy jednou ranou.
Deutsch: Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.
English: To kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## ThomasK

wildeline said:


> En français :
> 
> Faire d'une pierre deux coups.


To throw twice with one stone ?


----------



## Bruine

ThomasK said:


> To throw twice with one stone ?


Not far, to_ hit_ twice with one stone. 
A word for word translation, for anyone interested, would be "Faire d'une pierre deux coups" = "To make with one stone two strikes/hits".


----------



## jingoba

Zweimal mit dem selben Stein werfen und nix treffen...?


----------



## aruniyan

In Tamil,

With one stone two mangoes_ (Ore kallil irandu maangaai)_


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto, we say either *bati du muŝojn per unu bato* (to hit to flies with one stroke) or *pafi samtempe du leporojn* (to shoot two hares at the same time).


----------



## darush

in Persian: ba yek tir do neshan zadan با یک تیر دو نشان زدن hitting two bull-eye by one arrow


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Sa isang paraan ay lutas agad ang dalawa.( In just one strike there is a solution for two.)


----------



## buianhtu3223

Vietnamese
" Một mũi tên trúng hai đích" = "kill two birds with one stone" 
Express the idea of doing two things at one time.


----------

